# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Địa chỉ khách sạn ở An Giang - du lịch miền Tây

## thietht

*>> Tham khảo kinh nghiệm du lịch An Giang - Miền Tây* 

*Khu du lịch Victoria Châu Đốc *****
Địa chỉ: 32 Lê Lợi, Tx. Châu Đốc 
Điện thoại: 3865 010 Fax: 3865 020

*Khách sạn Đông Xuyên ****
Địa chỉ: 9A Lương Văn Cù, Tp. Long Xuyên 
Điện thoại: 3942 260 Fax: 3942 268

*Khách sạn Bảo Giang ***
Địa chỉ: 29 Trần Hưng Đạo, P.Mỹ Thới, Tp. Long Xuyên 
Điện thoại: 3833 179 / 3833 199 Fax: 3833 033   

*Khách sạn Hòa Bình 2 ***
Địa chỉ: 8 Lê Hồng Phong, Tp. Long Xuyên 
Điện thoại: 3954 955 / 3857 225 Fax: 3954 964

*Khách sạn Kim Anh ***
Địa chỉ: Số 5, Thi Sách, P. Mỹ Long, Tp. Long Xuyên 
Điện thoại: 3942 551 - 552 - 553 Fax: 3847 616   

*Khách sạn Kim Phát ***
Địa chỉ: 311/2C Trần Hưng Đạo, Tp. Long Xuyên 
Điện thoại: 3840 333/ 3944 333 Fax: 3944 333

*Khách sạn Long Xuyên ***
Địa chỉ: 19 Nguyễn Văn Cưng, Tp. Long Xuyên 
Điện thoại: 3841 927 / 3841 365 Fax: 3842 483   

*Khách sạn An Long **
Địa chỉ: 279 - 281 Trần Hưng Đạo, Tp. Long Xuyên 
Điện thoại: 3843 298/ 3843 078 Fax: 3847 845

*Khách sạn Gió Sông **
Địa chỉ: 472/24 Quản Cơ Thành, Tp. Long Xuyên 
Điện thoại: 3953 049/ 3956 032 Fax: 3956 033   

*Khách sạn Hàng Châu 2 **
Địa chỉ: 10 Nguyễn Văn Thoại, Tx. Châu Đốc 
Điện thoại: 3868 891 Fax: 3865 140

Khách sạn Lâm Hưng Ký *
Địa chỉ: 138 Trưng Nữ Vương, Tx. Châu Đốc 
Điện thoại: 3561 564/ 3561 981 Fax: 3561 991   

*Khách sạn Thắng Lợi 2 **
Địa chỉ: 9 Lê Hồng Phong, Tp Long Xuyên 
Điện thoại: 3854 490/ 3852 561

*Khách sạn Thuận Lợi **
Địa chỉ: 18 Trần Hưng Đạo, Tx. Châu Đốc 
Điện thoại: 3866 134 Fax: 3865 380   

*Khách sạn An Thạnh Hưng*
Địa chỉ: Công Binh, phường Núi Sam, Tx. Châu Đốc 
Điện thoại: 3862 999

*Khách sạn Bưu điện Núi Sam*
Địa chỉ: P.Núi Sam, Tx. Châu Đốc 
Điện thoại: 3861 999 Fax: 3861 777   

*Khách sạn Hoàn Châu*
Địa chỉ: 33 Thủ Khoa Huân, Tx. Châu Đốc 
Điện thoại: 3866 069

*Khách sạn Ngọc Phú*
Địa chỉ: 17 Đốc Phủ Thu, Tx. Châu Đốc 
Điện thoại: 3868 666 / 3866 484 Fax: 3868 666   

*Khách sạn Nhà Hàng Hải Châu*
Địa chỉ: 61 Thượng Đăng Lễ, Tx. Châu Đốc 
Điện thoại: 6260066/ 6260088 Fax: 3550077

*Khách sạn Thái Bình*
Địa chỉ: 12-14 Nguyễn Huệ A, Tp Long Xuyên 
Fax: 3841 648   

*Khu du lịch Bến Đá - Núi Sam*
Địa chỉ: Đường 91, Núi Sam, Tx. Châu Đốc 
Điện thoại: 3861 745/ 3861 705 Fax: 3861 530/ 3862 151

*Khu du lịch Lâm Viên Núi Cấm*
Địa chỉ: Xã An Hảo, huyện Tịnh Biên 
Điện thoại: 3760 236 Fax: 3760 229   

*Nhà khách - nhà hàng Núi Sam*
Địa chỉ: Quốc lộ 91, P. Núi Sam, Tx. Châu Đốc 
Điện thoại: 3861 999/ 3861 910




Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour Mekong – Du lich & khám phá 13 tỉnh Đồng Bằng Sông Cửu Long* - *Tour Mekong - Du lich & kham pha 13 tinh Dong Bang Song Cuu Long*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch miền Tây* - *tour du lich mien Tay*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch miền Tây click vào *du lịch miền Tây* - *du lich mien Tay*

----------

